

Internet Startup Teams: 14 Essential Qualities for Each Founder & Team Size - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startups/team.html


======
mikesabat
I just wrote a comment on my site. I think that someone needs to spread the
word about the product - more than just emails. The list focuses on
development and cooperation, but there needs to be passion and a voice - a
right brain. Thanks for the post.

Here are some thoughts. mikesabat.wordpress.com

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks for the post. I agree. You certainly need a person who can help
construct a persuasive message, both off your site like you mention, and on it
too. I see a lot of sites that just don't convey their message on their own
sites appropriately, which usually means essentially not at all. And this is
just an immediate killer of the startup. It is just a turn off when you either
don't know what to do immediately or don't know why it is important. I will
add this to the list.

------
epi0Bauqu
Any other qualities you think are essential? I am trying to make this list as
comprehensive as possible while keeping the qualities significantly
independent from each other.

